# HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possible



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Huron Valley Rat Rescue currently has around 30 rats needing homes, including babies. We are located in Ypsilanti, MI, but can sometimes arrange transport, so please don't hesitate to ask!

Please view our Adoptable Pets list to see who is currently available. Not all our rats are currently on Petfinder, so if there is something in particular you are looking for, please ask!

Most rats are spayed/neutered before adoption.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/hvrr.html

[email protected]


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

This is where I got my last 3 rats! They are an awesome rescue!! 

Bumping this up to the top for ya....


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

How far can you travel?


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

It all depends. I've arranged transports as far west as CA and as far east as NY in the past. It all depends on who is willing to help out. Personally I cannot travel more than about 2 hours (four hours roundtrip), and due to time constraints, that would be difficult for me (but do-able, if there were no one to help out).


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

Any Siamese?
Been looking for a long time for one...my first ever rat was a Siamese girlie. (I live in NW Indiana)


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

if someone can come down to Cincinnati, i may be able to help


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

^^^Same here... I'm in STL.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*



BlueSkyy said:


> Any Siamese?
> Been looking for a long time for one...my first ever rat was a Siamese girlie. (I live in NW Indiana)


None currently, but I do get Siameses in from time to time! They not uncommon around here.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

*bump* Always, many rats for adoption!


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

Is washington to far to travel? If not I could meet someone there and pick up a few ratties because I would love to help them out. I especially love Dill, Wasabi, Feta, and Mozzarella. But I have to say they are all very cute! Thanks, Kristen 

P.S. I have e-mailed you!


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

*Re: HVRR: Many rats for adoption! Michigan/Transport Possib*

Thanks for your email/interest.. I cannot adopt out rats to people under 18, unfortunately, and I do not adopt out rats to irresponsible (even if well-intentioned, which I am sure you are) breeders. Your posts on this forum indicate that you have a lot to learn about responsibly breeding rats, and I hope that you modify your breeding practices in the future. Good luck.


----------

